# Auto salvage/breakers



## chevron

Hi, 

First post here so I will explain my reason for joining. 

I'm not an expat and at the moment, unless my circumstances change drastically I have no plans on becoming one  
What I'm hoping for is some help with locating car salvage/breakers yards in Germany.

I've had no luck searching with Google so I wonder if anyone now living in Germany could possibly give me any info, addresses, links etc..

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Seb*

chevron said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post here so I will explain my reason for joining.
> 
> I'm not an expat and at the moment, unless my circumstances change drastically I have no plans on becoming one
> What I'm hoping for is some help with locating car salvage/breakers yards in Germany.
> 
> I've had no luck searching with Google so I wonder if anyone now living in Germany could possibly give me any info, addresses, links etc..
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Germany is big, so random addresses probably won't help you much. Just google "Schrottplatz" or "Autoverwertung" and the town/area that suits you. You can find several in nearly every area, lots to choose from.


----------



## chevron

@ Seb*

Thanks for the reply. Particular areas don't really matter as I'm hoping to source the parts I want and have them shipped to me here in the UK.

I will search those references you gave and see what results show up.

Thanks again


----------



## gus-lopez

If you join on this car forum;

Retro Rides - 1967 Osi 20M TS - please lock

& ask the question on the 'general' board, you'll be inundated with suggestions. Also help with getting parts delivered to the UK. There are many German members , both Nationals & ex-pats on their that post regularly.


----------

